

Similar websites to Hacker News? - gamebak

Hey guys,
I really think this website is great, currently it&#x27;s my nr. 1 source for online news. It&#x27;s exactly my style geeky&#x2F;techy + codes included. Not to mention the great economical + benchmarks seen here in the past year, nothing for me even got close to this website.<p>Are there are any more sites similar to hacker news, where users submit stories and crowd gathers?<p>Cheers!
======
ceekay
quibb.com

------
scottcowley
Here are a few to get you started: [http://www.scottcowley.com/blog/algorithm-
based-content-aggr...](http://www.scottcowley.com/blog/algorithm-based-
content-aggregator-websites)

~~~
gamebak
Thanks mate!

